# Panocean



## jiimy (May 31, 2009)

Hi all.
Looking for any shipmates that sailed on maiden voyages of Post Charger,Enterprise and Endeavour.


----------



## edward gamman (Jan 17, 2012)

*Post Charger*

I was on the second voyage of the Post Charger. I think it was capt Hatton at the time.


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Panocean ships*

I did the maiden voyage on POSTRUNNER which was the first Panocean ship back in October 1971. I was Services Officer (P/CS). Great crowd of officers with Chinese crew, Captain or Ships Manager was Ken Tree. Been in contact with an engineer,one Ray Morton and thw two cadets Rob Lee and Dave. Trip out to Far East for palm oil/
Stuart H.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

Any of you Panocean lads know what happened to Peter Mitchell,I knew him from Clan Line


----------



## shaunjones62 (Jan 26, 2012)

edward gamman said:


> I was on the second voyage of the Post Charger. I think it was capt Hatton at the time.


Hi there i sailed on the sceptre, charger, sovereign


----------



## shaunjones62 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi there i sailed on the charger, sceptre, chasser, templar, challenger, sovereign,and endevour from early 79 onwards.
Would like to chat with anyone who was on theese ships around that time...


----------



## fanellan (Feb 12, 2006)

I sailed on Post ranger as 3 rd mate 1973.Dave Walters was the old man.First Panocean ship to visit New Zealand. Happy Days!


----------



## BowTech (Jun 1, 2013)

Sailed 3/O maiden voyage Enterprise - spent most of my time with POST/ANCO on Enterprise/Endeavour with spells on the Pass boats and other POSTs ending up on Challenger then back on Enterprise and finally the Brander before being made redundant in '84 as 1.1.O.
Stan Bowles


----------



## jasper (May 21, 2004)

My very first trip to sea was the Anco Empress in 1974. All the gory details can be found within the pages of "Peanut".
Anybody that would like a signed copy please PM me or alternatively the book is available through Authorhouse, Amazon or Waterstones.

Please click on the signature.

Jasper.


----------



## usarfireman (Feb 12, 2012)

*Peanut*

Hello Jasper can't remember which ship we served on but you also worked with my brother Paul in Panocean as well, superb times bet the book has some great stories still look at my photo albums of the trips I did, how some of the pictures got printed I never know, I took redundancy in late 86 been in London Fire Brigade since 1990 miss the travelling though, get to do a little with LFB as part of their international Search and Rescue Team 

(Peanut peanut over their what's it like to have no hair is hot or is it cold what's it like to be bald)

All the Best Karl Healey


----------



## philster (Jan 11, 2009)

I sailed on enterprise endeavour chaser x2trips charger x2 trips sceptre x2trips and 1 long trip on the empress (best time of my young life)anyone remember me? Phil Watkinson 1975-1981. Pan anco.


----------



## Allan Shields (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi I sailed on the Enterprise in 1980 & Empress as Tec Cadet then had a few years on Cairnwell & Chisholm before I also was made redundant in 84!


----------

